# Bertie before & after



## Bertiesmum (Mar 14, 2011)

Here is my 9 month old before and after the groomers - looks like 2 different dogs!!  - hope pics work as not sure how to do it


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

He's adorable!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

He looks as proud as Punch, and so he should, he's gorgeous


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

He is lovely, a good grooming job!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

it's funny how they look so different after a haircut! He does look very pleased with his new 'do!!! He's gorgeous!! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

What a smart boy you are Bertie ... 

He looks lovely .. great grooming job


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah he looks lovely. What that his first cut?


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

He looks beautiful in all the shots! I think he suits is hair both long and short. What type of cut do you ask for? or does the groomer just cut away until it's shorter? I am new to all this:question:xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He looks lovely x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

he looks lovely! cute pics


----------



## Tabby (Aug 13, 2011)

Very handsome boy with his new haircut! I remember the difference from when I let Tilly grow really long and then shaved it all off, she looked like a completly different girl.


----------



## Bertiesmum (Mar 14, 2011)

dogtired said:


> He looks beautiful in all the shots! I think he suits is hair both long and short. What type of cut do you ask for? or does the groomer just cut away until it's shorter? I am new to all this:question:xx


Thank you - i love him with longer hair but unfortunately couldn't manage the matts! - he is very fidgety when it comes to being brushed. It was his 1st time at the groomers (3 hours long!!) I just asked them to take him down to an inch. I was really pleased with the results - although a little shocked at how different he looked. It has been a week now and his fur is already starting to grow back


----------



## Bertiesmum (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks all for your lovely comments - I love Bertie to bits - can't remember life without him


----------

